# Insanely broad application of Proverbs 22:6?



## toddpedlar (Jun 5, 2009)

You all are familiar with Proverbs 22:6 - 


> Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it



Have any of you ever encountered teaching or claims that this verse can and should be applied to the responsibility of parents to study and know their children, and to advise them of and give awareness to thier giftedness so that they find their proper "calling"? 

Anyone? This seems to me to be utter rubbish and an eisegesis of someone's particular parenting philosophy they brought to the Bible for justification of their own ideas. I have NEVER heard anyone teach this, but my friend who has made this ridiculous claim says he's heard it taught before by more than one evangelical teacher. We were talking about the responsibility of parents to guide thier kids as they approach years of adulthood in making sure they explore their talents and get the opportunity to train use of their natural giftedness towards potential career ends. He trotted out this verse as support of his idea (and said it wasn't original to or unique to him).

Anyone have any idea who he might be referring to? It's a misuse of Scripture at best and a wholesale twisting of it at worst...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 5, 2009)

It is a moral instruction. I would agree that to broaden its app simply for the sake of exerting control or influence over life-in-general goes beyond the scope of the verse.


----------



## kalawine (Jun 5, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> You all are familiar with Proverbs 22:6 -
> 
> 
> > Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it
> ...



After attending several Evangelical Churches over the years (thank the Lord for my PCA) I am not suprised in the least. I've never heard this particular "teaching" but it sounds typical of the "pscho babble" eisegesis that so many are promoting today. Of course, being an exCharismatic, this is nothing in comparison to the many Scripture twisted sermons I've heard.


----------



## David'sBeloved (Jun 5, 2009)

I have been on several parenting boards so, no, this doesn't sound new to me.  But, I don't know exactly "who" teaches it.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 5, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> This seems to me to be utter rubbish and an eisegesis of someone's particular parenting philosophy they brought to the Bible for justification of their own ideas.



 I think the verse is best understood in relation to the Shema, not in relation to one's own ideas of parenting.


----------

